# Uber raises commission rates up to 30%



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...ommission-to-25-percent-in-five-more-markets/


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes we (Uber) can!!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

That will go over really well with drivers retention.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Noobs will not even know what hit them. In a few weeks you will see them posting how they are making good money driving for Uber and can't understand why lazy old timers complain.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Frankly I'm tired of Uber's bullshit. It was easy to make a grand per week, part time, a couple years ago. Those days are long gone, as are most of those drivers. Most new drivers are uneducated, unemployable, desperate people who can't understand 5th grade math.

They can't do anything else in society, so they drive their shitty cars into the ground while making pennies as Uber drivers. The really stupid one's get a sub prime car lease from Uber.

There are a few of us left who have figured out a system and do it for a few extra part time bucks, but we are quickly getting out numbered by the desperate losers who have made it possible for Uber to drop fares to next to nothing.

Face it, there are many more loser drivers than the rest of us, so rates will continue to drop while Uber's commission grows larger.

The thing drivers can't comprehend is that Uber doesn't care much about profit at this juncture. They only care about market share and having their App on everyone's cell phone which helps their IPO.

They're playing with investors money while those at the top write themselves a huge paycheck guaranteeing their fortune.

The drivers are considered an expense so cutting rates increases market share while cutting expenses.

As long as Uber can find ******s willing to drive for less than 1$ per mile and give up 20 - 30 points on each ride, Uber is golden and the rate cuts will continue.

How do passengers expect to have a safe ride when their driver is obviously semi-******ed?


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

As a partner their entitled to 30% and as an employee they'll be entitled to 50%. Its beginning to look more and more like a scam. All proceeds go to driverless car r and d please continue to support their effects.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...ommission-to-25-percent-in-five-more-markets/


Gotta make up for the losses from the rate cuts.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

_*"It's unclear if raising the commission deters new drivers from signing up, but if the policy has spread from its first test city, it suggests it makes economic sense."*_


No. Raising the commission will not deter drivers.WHY? How many ppl actually read (and comprehend the T&C of Uber before filling out the application? If I remember correctly, one has to agree to the T&C before you are given access to the application.
Wby does it make economic sense for Uber to charge a higher commission if <*EDIT: the rate pax pays remains the same?>*
JM2¢W


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll bet a lot of drivers would quit if the amount shown after the ride is the net not the gross.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Frankly I'm tired of Uber's bullshit. It was easy to make a grand per week, part time, a couple years ago. Those days are long gone, as are most of those drivers. Most new drivers are uneducated, unemployable, desperate people who can't understand 5th grade math.
> 
> They can't do anything else in society, so they drive their shitty cars into the ground while making pennies as Uber drivers. The really stupid one's get a sub prime car lease from Uber.
> 
> ...


Love this rant...ha-ha. Now log back on to your driver app and catch some surge, if any is still left.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

They keep taking more from the drivers and less from the pax. It doesn't make sense


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

I am starting to think that, with the possible exception of the military-industrial complex, Uber is the greatest scam ever perpetuated on the American public. I could be wrong.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Not only are Vaseline or KY not allowed, now they are rubbing Fels Naptha on the thing.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Not only are Vaseline or KY not allowed, now they are rubbing Fels Naptha on the thing.


Grab your ankles...this is gonna hurt


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I'll bet a lot of drivers would quit if the amount shown after the ride is the net not the gross.


When I was driving for uber and it showed my last ride on the home screen, but I'd go to check earnings and it'd show post-commission $2, I was done. I like seeing gross. Not net.


----------



## Cathi (Jul 11, 2015)

If this comes to Philadelphia, I'm done.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> They keep taking more from the drivers and less from the pax. It doesn't make sense


Possibly why Bernie Sanders is hot stuff these days. Working stiffs can't make it in what is supposed to be the world's richest country.

End to the political rant.


----------



## Cathi (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't understand it either. Why not raise the rates instead of stiffing the drivers?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

F-uber said:


> Possibly why Bernie Sanders is hot stuff these days. Working stiffs can't make it in what is supposed to be the world's richest country.
> 
> End to the political rant.


Exactly...trickle-down is a joke


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Cathi said:


> I don't understand it either. Why not raise the rates instead of stiffing the drivers?


The customers are resources fit for all sorts of exploitation. If you want to understand why Travis and Uber follow this particular path, you simply must try better to understand Travis Kalanick, all of Uber's activities and venture capitalism as a kind of way of both doing business and relating to the world.

Uber is not likely to be a means to an end for Kalanick. He has other stuff going on, think about all the intellectual property he is trying to develop patent and license. He was big into music piracy remember? How about God's view, you remember God's view? Travis wants his app on everyone's phone. He want's to be ubiquitous by way of the Uber app itself. He wants to learn peoples habits and proclivities through access to your phone, by given you rides and he leverages the losses he incurs driving people around to raise capital, in order to develop new patentable technologies. It resembles a bit of an elaborate Ponzi scheme doesn't it?

Uber reports massive losses far out of proportion of what is often said to be emblematic of their startup status. Uber loses money. Think of how greedy and scheming Kalanich is, yet Uber does but lose money. Given their willingness to lose incredible sums, why would, why should may be a better question, why should Uber concern themselves whether or not a particular decision will be for the benefit of their drivers?

Much of what they do is based on illusion. What would you like to hear? How much would you like to think you could earn? How much worthless bullshit can we preoccupy with to keep you from seeing exactly how it is we operate?

Kalanick wants Uber to be at the center of everyone's world, but is Uber and its drivers the center of his world? Doubtful.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> their App on everyone's cell phone which helps their IPO.





Huberis said:


> wants to learn peoples habits and proclivities through access to your phone,


Google is not a search engine.
Uber is not a taxi service.

Both are information vacuums. That is their actual end product for sale.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Google is not a search engine.
> Uber is not a taxi service.
> 
> Both are information vacuums. That is their actual end product for sale.


That is absolutely correct. Have you ever heard Kalanick talk in depth about various patterns and behavior of his customers and how they use his service? He is completely aware of the psychology behind the patterns and wants to exploit that whenever possible. Uber is Kalanick's strategy for collecting data and learning human habits. It is an experimental lab. He simply wants everyone to have that app on their phone and he wants Uber to be thought of not in terms of "Google" or "Amazon" so much as "Television", "Phone" or "Toaster".

Everything he does in terms of rates/mile seems to be in support of that end goal. Clearly, the man is not concerned with profit, don't expect him to care much if drivers profit or lose, so long as collectively people buy into the convenience and the illusion.

Drivers need to step back and really learn about Kalanick and venture capitalism. Every driver think if himself or herself in terms of their income woes and for good reason. Pull back and look at where he comes from and his previous businesses. You will find for example he loves to be sued, it is a sign that he is in fact being disruptive.

He feeds off disruption..... go ask a taxi driver if that is accurate. Uber drivers are absolutely not immune from the same disruptions I am forced to consider.

Study and learn about Travis and where he comes from with the same degree of curiosity and precision he studies you and you might be asking different questions about rates.

Peace.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Cathi said:


> Why not raise the rates instead of stiffing the drivers?


Because the low rates are competing with Lyft.

JM2¢W


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Google is not a search engine.
> Uber is not a taxi service.
> 
> Both are information vacuums. That is their actual end product for sale.


Google's prime business is advertising. The search engine is secondary to that, so they can aggregate Big Data and sell advertising.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I especially enjoyed the part where it said that in January, 25% of drivers had signed up within the previous 30 days, or something to that effect.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

If lyft was smart about this they would use this as an opportunity to gain market share by increasing their driver workforce and pax awareness of their offering. 30% is ridiculous and as a PT driver I would not waste my time on this bull shit.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The customers are resources fit for all sorts of exploitation. If you want to understand why Travis and Uber follow this particular path, you simply must try better to understand Travis Kalanick, all of Uber's activities and venture capitalism as a kind of way of both doing business and relating to the world.
> 
> Uber is not likely to be a means to an end for Kalanick. He has other stuff going on, think about all the intellectual property he is trying to develop patent and license. He was big into music piracy remember? How about God's view, you remember God's view? Travis wants his app on everyone's phone. He want's to be ubiquitous by way of the Uber app itself. He wants to learn peoples habits and proclivities through access to your phone, by given you rides and he leverages the losses he incurs driving people around to raise capital, in order to develop new patentable technologies. It resembles a bit of an elaborate Ponzi scheme doesn't it?
> 
> ...


Great post.
"The Mind Of TK", or "In the Brain of a insane Billionaires".
Could be a best seller.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

F-uber said:


> Possibly why Bernie Sanders is hot stuff these days. Working stiffs can't make it in what is supposed to be the world's richest country.
> 
> End to the political rant.


if enough revolt.. they could.

no one is forcing them to accept the wages offered.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Exactly...trickle-down is a joke


socialism does not work. Eventually you run out of other peoples money.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> socialism does not work. Eventually you run out of other peoples money.


You fooled me. You are a white ringer? Unless you are a billionaire, that is like a chicken voting, not for Bernie, but Colonel Sanders.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

F-uber said:


> You fooled me. You are a white ringer? Unless you are a billionaire, that is like a chicken voting, not for Bernie, but Colonel Sanders.


My net worth is not important. I know how to make money, even in this crap economy. My day job I average mid to upper double digits an hour. I don't need politicians digging in my pockets or telling me I make to much, or that I am "rich"...

I need them to get the **** out of my way, get out of the countries way and allow me to do what I do best. Turn a profit. In return, this will allow me to sub more work out to others and fill their pockets with cash as well.

Now, there are those that would prefer the government do everything for them, find them a job, or just sit on their ass at home and collect a check. I have little to no respect for those that have no ambition. The money is out there if you get off your ass and find it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

[QUOTE="merkurfan, post:

no one is forcing them to accept the wages offered.[/QUOTE]
Sort of.
The 2015 economy is interesting. With the new laws which force employers to provide insurance benefits for workers who work more than 29 hours per week, the full time McJob is all but gone.
Instead of working and commuting to two 28 hour jobs, today's underclass is looking for a single occupation solution. 
Uber looked like that solution. 
The problem with your statement is that in the 2015 economy, your Milton Friedman parroted "choice" is basically a choice between bad (uber, lyft, taxi) or nothing.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> [QUOTE="merkurfan, post:
> 
> no one is forcing them to accept the wages offered.


Sort of.
The 2015 economy is interesting. With the new laws which force employers to provide insurance benefits for workers who work more than 29 hours per week, the full time McJob is all but gone.
Instead of working and commuting to two 28 hour jobs, today's underclass is looking for a single occupation solution.
Uber looked like that solution.
The problem with your statement is that in the 2015 economy, your Milton Friedman parroted "choice" is basically a choice between bad (uber, lyft, taxi) or nothing.[/QUOTE]
Sounds like your beef is with the government that created the problem. Not me.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> My net worth is not important. I know how to make money, even in this crap economy. My day job I average mid to upper double digits an hour. I don't need politicians digging in my pockets or telling me I make to much, or that I am "rich"...
> 
> I need them to get the **** out of my way, get out of the countries way and allow me to do what I do best. Turn a profit. In return, this will allow me to sub more work out to others and fill their pockets with cash as well.
> 
> Now, there are those that would prefer the government do everything for them, find them a job, or just sit on their ass at home and collect a check. I have little to no respect for those that have no ambition. The money is out there if you get off your ass and find it.


You prefer Uber taking your money? And you believe the shrinking middle class is the result of people who just prefer sitting down?

White ringers are such a strange breed.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Sort of.
> The 2015 economy is interesting. With the new laws which force employers to provide insurance benefits for workers who work more than 29 hours per week, the full time McJob is all but gone.
> Instead of working and commuting to two 28 hour jobs, today's underclass is looking for a single occupation solution.
> Uber looked like that solution.
> The problem with your statement is that in the 2015 economy, your Milton Friedman parroted "choice" is basically a choice between bad (uber, lyft, taxi) or nothing.


Sounds like your beef is with the government that created the problem. Not me.[/QUOTE]
Oh my beef is definitely with the government, and the economy, and maybe Freidman bullshit pie in the sky "the free market always corrects itself".
I only quoted your post to elaborate on further problems with today's realities.

How is the free market going to correct Uber?
I imagine this is a rhetorical question.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

No. I think many people DO want to work, and earn a good wage. There is a smaller handful of people that can work but won't. NOTHING the government has done as of recently has done a damn thing to help those who want to work find work. They are killing small business, start ups are at all time lows. mandating things is all well and good till those mandates KILL business.

Government regulation and tax burden is what is killing jobs.

we have been trying the more government approach since Bush 1... it's not working. doubling the debt is did not work.

What government is currently doing is going to cause the whole damn thing to implode on it's self at some point.



F-uber said:


> You prefer Uber taking your money? And you believe the shrinking middle class is the result of people who just prefer sitting down?
> 
> White ringers are such a strange breed.


You are making huge assumptions that I am white, and a ringer...

as to uber. that is simple.. If the pool of drivers dried up, they would either lower commissions or raise rates till the drivers returned. Or die. They are finding people to drive at lower and lower rates, that is a driver problem. Not a company who is looking for the best deal problem.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber has really cheapened their brand. Their website shows nice black car with a well suited driver in a tie opening doors. The UBER FACADE
Reality is some barely speaking English slob driving a Camry or Prius wearing flip flop shoes, shirt half tucked in and smells like BO. Worn tires, broken bumper, cracked windsheild, and a sign posted saying something about tips. You get what you pay for and it surely reflects it with the "contractors" out there now, LOL!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber has really cheapened their brand. Their website shows nice black car with a well suited driver in a tie opening doors. The UBER FACADE
> Reality is some barely speaking English slob driving a Camry or Prius wearing flip flop shoes, shirt half tucked in and smells like BO. Worn tires, broken bumper, cracked windsheild, and a sign posted saying something about tips. Your get what you pay for and it surely reflects it with the "contractors" out there now, LOL!


until riders stop using uber, those types will be the new Uber drivers. Those of us with nice clean cars that shower will just have to find something else to do.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> No. I think many people DO want to work, and earn a good wage. There is a smaller handful of people that can work but won't. NOTHING the government has done as of recently has done a damn thing to help those who want to work find work. They are killing small business, start ups are at all time lows. mandating things is all well and good till those mandates KILL business.
> 
> Government regulation and tax burden is what is killing jobs.
> 
> ...


My next assumption is that you are a temporarily impoverished billionaire. Good luck man!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> socialism does not work. Eventually you run out of other peoples money.


I disagree
http://blog.peerform.com/top-ten-most-socialist-countries-in-the-world/


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber has really cheapened their brand. Their website shows nice black car with a well suited driver in a tie opening doors. The UBER FACADE
> Reality is some barely speaking English slob driving a Camry or Prius wearing flip flop shoes, shirt half tucked in and smells like BO. Worn tires, broken bumper, cracked windsheild, and a sign posted saying something about tips. You get what you pay for and it surely reflects it with the "contractors" out there now, LOL!


I will go step further and say that Uber has cheapened life. Not only for the drivers, but for the passengers and general public as well. It is perhaps the most well-conceived scam in history (with the exception of the U.S. military industrial complex).

There are going to be a lot of people taking long showers to cleanse themselves of the filth of this Uber criminal enterprise.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...ommission-to-25-percent-in-five-more-markets/


Because drivers aren't broke enough...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> wearing flip flop shoes


Don't be dissin' my flip flops  
For $2 a mile I'll put a pair of shoes and socks on.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Exactly...trickle-down is a joke


Trickle down is the scam used by the elite to exploit the worker... It's total BS as we can see by the eroding middle class in the US as the wealthy get richer and richer...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> [QUOTE="merkurfan, post:
> 
> no one is forcing them to accept the wages offered.


Sort of.
The 2015 economy is interesting. With the new laws which force employers to provide insurance benefits for workers who work more than 29 hours per week, the full time McJob is all but gone.
Instead of working and commuting to two 28 hour jobs, today's underclass is looking for a single occupation solution.
Uber looked like that solution.
The problem with your statement is that in the 2015 economy, your Milton Friedman parroted "choice" is basically a choice between bad (uber, lyft, taxi) or nothing.[/QUOTE]
If given his way, Kalanick's decisions would leave both consumer and worker with little or no choice or alternative. There is a very good reason to resist the trends being set. At this point, just to participate and then simply walk away mutely is to be complicit to some degree. People need to put more thought into what buying wholesale into the gig economy really means. Everything is not okay and given the kind of manipulative tactics used by travis. "no one is forcing them to accept the wages offered" - Maybe maybe not, but it is coming if it isn't true at this moment. What is even worse is that if they aren't forced, it sure would be hard to suggest the same people aren't being deceived and manipulated to accept the kind of earnings they receive.

All that being said: "accept wages offered". What is that anyway? I read such comments ALL THE TIME. Is it some sort of Freudian slip? As supposed independent contractors, there aren't supposed to be wages accepted. Under that definition, you do not receive a wage. It's all bullshit (consider the guarantees they offer for example).

It is a matter of resisting now or there will be no possible way to walk away from such a circumstance, nothing.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The customers are resources fit for all sorts of exploitation. If you want to understand why Travis and Uber follow this particular path, you simply must try better to understand Travis Kalanick, all of Uber's activities and venture capitalism as a kind of way of both doing business and relating to the world.
> 
> Uber is not likely to be a means to an end for Kalanick. He has other stuff going on, think about all the intellectual property he is trying to develop patent and license. He was big into music piracy remember? How about God's view, you remember God's view? Travis wants his app on everyone's phone. He want's to be ubiquitous by way of the Uber app itself. He wants to learn peoples habits and proclivities through access to your phone, by given you rides and he leverages the losses he incurs driving people around to raise capital, in order to develop new patentable technologies. It resembles a bit of an elaborate Ponzi scheme doesn't it?
> 
> ...


Fascinating take on the whole Uber scene, even it is largely speculative. It would be great to be fly on the wall during TK's business conversations.

Sooner or later, a blockbuster best-selling book or movie will expose the mindset behind the madness.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

F-uber said:


> Fascinating take on the whole Uber scene, even it is largely speculative. It would be great to be fly on the wall during TK's business conversations.
> 
> Sooner or later, a blockbuster best-selling book or movie will expose the mindset behind the madness.


Some of it is speculative, I wouldn't think largely speculative however, none of what I mention is hard to look up and find. Here is one example of Travis being travis:






Check out his take on "VC's" venture capitalists around 6 minutes in. Travis himself is a VC.

Also note what he has to say at 13 minutes concerning demand patterns concerning a baseball game.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Some of it is speculative, I wouldn't think largely speculative however, none of what I mention is hard to look up and find. Here is one example of Travis being travis:


You seem talented and articulate enough to write the expose on Uber. Do it!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

F-uber said:


> You seem talented and articulate enough to write the expose on Uber. Do it!


I would better serve my sanity by going into the mountains and watching the clouds roll by.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> That will go over really well with drivers retention.


^^^
It doesn't. 
If you read the article it says that a quarter of Uber drivers have signed up in the last month.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I would better serve my sanity by going into the mountains and watching the clouds roll by.


That's cool. You are more meditative in style. But some fearless journalist or filmmaker will eventually take on the project.

Uber degrades humanity on so many levels. The greed and vileness, the contempt for the law and the communities it has bullied into submission, the shameless exploitation of its own drivers, the slaughter of traditional cabbies (most of them are very decent people), and the manipulation of passengers (the tip is included, right?) is something that Orwell could never have imagined.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It doesn't.
> If you read the article it says that a quarter of Uber drivers have signed up in the last month.


Maybe a quarter of Uber drivers have always signed up in the last month. Allowing for driver pool growth, that'd mean an average driver lasting 4-5 months on Uber? Sounds about right.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

If anyone makes a movie I hope it won't be hero worship like the upcoming Steve Jobs movie... one of the greediest and crooked people ever in US business.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

F-uber said:


> That's cool. You are more meditative in style. But some fearless journalist or filmmaker will eventually take on the project.
> 
> Uber degrades humanity on so many levels. The greed and vileness, the contempt for the law and the communities it has bullied into submission, the shameless exploitation of its own drivers, the slaughter of traditional cabbies (most of them are very decent people), and the manipulation of passengers (the tip is included, right?) is something that Orwell could never have imagined.


Maybe Robert Rodríguez or Quinton Tarantino could do a mockumentary.


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Maybe Robert Rodríguez or Quinton Tarantino could do a mockumentary.


Michael Moore maybe? Who knows? Maybe a new, refreshing filmmaker, intrepid journalist, or a no-holds-barred novelist. Someone needs to take this on, the stakes are high, is Uber the new American economy?

Drive for Uber or reside at the local overcrowded homeless shelter? The Uber spin will be that it is fundamentally cheaper and more practical to live in one's auto - zero rent and you can be on call 24 hours a day.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

25% of Uber's fleet are under 30 day greenies?
That's freaking insane. TK is burning through the helpless and the hopeless at record rates.
The only thing UberX has going for it is speed of dispatch and rock bottom prices, it's a pax nightmare to be driven by greenhorns 1 out of every 4 rides.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Noobs will not even know what hit them. In a few weeks you will see them posting how they are making good money driving for Uber and can't understand why lazy old timers complain.


Then they will be like me, love it at first then get smart and realize the ain't making shit and are carrying way to much risk liability. I don't know how it is for part timers, but full timers (the new guys will wise up after the honeymoon period) I just quit and had uber deactivate my account. I did this for half a year and according to my pay stubs I thought I was ballen! In reality I was making terrible disgusting wages


----------



## #responseuber (Aug 5, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Trickle down is the scam used by the elite to exploit the worker... It's total BS as we can see by the eroding middle class in the US as the wealthy get richer and richer...


It's all in the definition.

Trickle down economics, dump a pile of money on the floor then allow one rich person to scoop it all up. Whatever that person drops on the way to their car you get to keep.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Some of it is speculative, I wouldn't think largely speculative however, none of what I mention is hard to look up and find. Here is one example of Travis being travis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting how he justifies his infringement activities by saying it was just file sharing.... Typical.

Perhaps foreshadowing .... He says that the best way to get rid of litigation is file Chapter 11 (which is what he did w/ his "file sharing" company and sold it for $10 million in court). Love that socially responsible thinking... (Not). How many times did Trump file for bankruptcy? (I know off topic but relevant today).


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Interesting how he justifies his infringement activities by saying it was just file sharing.... Typical.
> 
> Perhaps foreshadowing .... He says that the best way to get rid of litigation is file Chapter 11 (which is what he did w/ his "file sharing" company and to $10 million). Love that socially responsible thinking... (Not). How many times did Trump file for bankruptcy? (I know off topic but relevant today).


There is much to be gleaned from listening to him talk within this context. There is nothing exceptional or unusual about this particular example.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Some of it is speculative, I wouldn't think largely speculative however, none of what I mention is hard to look up and find. Here is one example of Travis being travis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More proof that idiots can stumble into riches...if they're persistent and ruthless. They really should keep the guy away from microphones.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Huberis said:


> There is much to be gleaned from listening to him talk within this context. There is nothing exceptional or unusual about this particular example.


I honestly don't know much about it since I haven't found him interesting or brilliant enough to research (being an arrogant asshole who breaks the law isn't interesting to me). Thus, I found it telling that he actually said in a public forum that he misuses the bankruptcy court and system this way, particularly given that the investors and creditors are the one's who lose when a company files bankruptcy. If I were an investor or lending, this would concern me. However, his investors are big guns that probably have this same reckless and irresponsible mentality, which is one of the reasons this country is so messed up and our market/banking system crashed to the magnitude it did 5 years ago.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

He is the very kind of "VC" he warns against dealing with. He is worth reading about if you are a person who drives for Uber who is trying to understand their decision making process.

Here is a piece on venture capitalists. 
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/05/18/tomorrows-advance-man


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

UBER wants more immigrants as drivers and is asking Europe to open doors for more Syrians to come on board. Halamela! halamela! halamela!


----------



## joe tx (Jun 3, 2015)

This is capitalism at its best (worst)


----------



## superhans (Jul 29, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> socialism does not work. Eventually you run out of other peoples money.


Not original and not true.....force fed propaganda. U r fine with Uber. Talk about voting against your own
interests...lol


----------

